

English Shell Code Could Make Security Harder - paulshort
http://slashdot.org/story/09/11/23/1837238/English-Shell-Code-Could-Make-Security-Harder

======
seven
Direct link to the paper:

<http://www.cs.jhu.edu/~sam/ccs243-mason.pdf>

